# Fantasy Players the Gallery Needs You.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Hello to all you that lurk in the realms.

With the full intergration of WHFB into Heresy we need to get more pictures in the Gallery to help raise the Fantasy side of the forum.

Hopefully with more pictures of Fantasy minis we will get a few more players of the game visiting the site and increase traffic in all Fantasy areas.

So go and rummage your hard drives, dig out your cameras and get your armies ready for inspection.:grin:

Please remember that you can only post your own work, if you have any queries or problems posting in the Gallery please check the Gallery Subforum  and if that does not help feel free to contact me via PM.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

I'll have to dig out a camera and get some pictures of my rapidly expanding WoC army 

I've gotta have the whole thing finished by the end of March for the Great Devourer, so I'll hopefully have a decent amount to post


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

as soon as I get paint on them my WoC will also go there... I have got some pics of my old WE to go there if you need extra pictures just randomly! :wink:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I will certainly add some of my lacklustre models, as soon as I actually finish something that is!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I too need to actually finish mine. So many close to completion, yet so far from it!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I know what your saying, I am a lord of incomplete projects. lol.

Old or new minis is fine LVix, just as long as its painted.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Couple of old (well new models but old army for me) Wood Elf pics posted! :blush: They are pretty awful but its something.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I will get some lizardmen pics up. plus new book out soon so I will have new paint projects on the go.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll get some up as soon as I learn to paint properly.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I've uploaded a few pictures and will remember to keep adding more as I complete them.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I already have a few Fantasy pictures up (although I'm not a huge WFB collector). I've also recently recieved some Chaos Knights and Warhounds so when they're done I'll be sure to post them up!


----------



## 7-ZARK-7 (Jan 29, 2009)

Vampire counts, where are your pics?
I'm on it!
More soon...


----------



## Renwold (Apr 2, 2009)

I will put up a few beastmen shortley and any other bits i can find.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

i will be posting up my Dark Elves once im done painting them


----------



## Renwold (Apr 2, 2009)

Does anyone have any tips for getting really good shot of warhammer?

Ive found with my pictures that they come out terrible quality.


----------



## 7-ZARK-7 (Jan 29, 2009)

I've been using natural light and/ or lamps (incandescent not fluorescent bulbs and lit from above and in front of the model) rather than using the flash. Get in close and hold camera steady... Try different things like using a roll of light coloured or white card to work as a background.
Of course if you have access to photo editing software like Photoshop then thats really ace... You can do so much more then.
Good luck with your pics.


----------



## Renwold (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks, using those techniques i might just replace all of my currnt pictures, well ill see what ratings i get for them first.
Thank you again for your help.


----------



## 7-ZARK-7 (Jan 29, 2009)

No worries man, experimenting with technology is totally subjective - use it to your best advantage.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for your contributions folks since my original plea I have been given a Gallery Subforum to try and help with any queries and problems you may be having.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=205

Ive also copied a Tuturial on taking pictures into there as well.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Once I knock the rust off my brushes, I'll post some pics of the all too rapidly expanding BoC


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

I've added quite a few to the gallery.
I'd be happy to add more as I'm painting like a madman now.
I just completed a whole battalion box; from sprue to painted , in one week.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

i've added my Sorcerers of Tzeentch which are the only good photos i have at the moment, but should get some more soon


----------



## jacktmorgan (Oct 7, 2009)

i have my whole skaven army iin the gallery


----------



## Ammit Brando (May 25, 2009)

Added some of my completed VC units to the gallery. Lord on Zombie dragon, Lord on nightmare, Lord on foot. (getting the theme here?)

Vargulf and corpse cart as well


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Although I mainly 40k, I have dug in the loft and recovered my tool box filled with some Warriors of Chaos, It's a side-project at the moment but I'm going to try document the whole 'Revival to table' process and post periodic updates about it. I'll post some pics once things begin coming off the painting line


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

I had my warriors of chaos well painted! i should upload them to pressume  

please be gentle


----------



## viking blood (Aug 13, 2011)

I'll add some as I get more finished. One almost done. It's a start though.


----------



## jennylarp (Oct 20, 2011)

where's the picture you've uploaded? i cant find those pics and am very interested of it.


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Im trying to motivate myself to keep painting so I opened a new thread with some Pix if my fanatsy armys, just undead for the moment, hope you enjoy! as alway comments are welcome

Rayrod64


----------

